# Breeder in WA or OR



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a recommendation of a good breeder. I live in Washington but wouldn't mind traveling to Oregon. I've looked at some of the websites and found these that i liked.I really don't know much about any of them except their websites. I'm looking for a companion dog that would also be protective and get along with the labs that we own. Thanks for the input.

http://www.vonwaldberggermanshepherds.com/ 
http://www.waldhimmel.com/ 
http://www.ca-ji.com/index.html 
http://www.kraftwerkk9.com/ (heard some bad things about them)

(after reading about another post) 
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I have a Kraftwerk K9 dog and he is great (I lack training experience but that is not his fault). Our experience with them was positive. We were able to go there unannounced and check out the kennel and have the owner work his dogs with us for over an hour. It was a great experience. We were also after a companion dog and health was important. I do know you can get a companion dog for less but we loved this breeding so we purchased here.

I have heard good things about VomBanach also. That was our next choice.
Keep in mind that the working line dogs are a handful in the early years if you don't have GSD experience. This forum has been very helpful.

Good luck to you!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a link to another thread on this forum regarding some breeders in your area that were recently discussed:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1132695&page=1#Post1132695


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

What about Vom Banach in Washington I believe 
Julie has some gorgeous dogs


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I don't think you need any more to choose from! It looks like you've got some great folks recommended.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I too recommend Banach!


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

After a little more research and what people have said i've narrowed it down to these. I also looked at the vom banach

http://www.vonwaldberggermanshepherds.com/
http://www.waldhimmel.com/
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

here is one
http://www.temarshepherds.com/


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been training with Heidi Theis in the Boise area for several weeks now and I have been very impressed with her knowledge, her dogs and her facility. I highly recommend her. Her website is http://www.theishof.com
I have also sent you a PM.
Sheilah


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How much research have you done into the "typical" temperments of the different lines?

There is likely going to be a WORLD of difference between the pups from Vom Haus Reid,(Germanshepherdpets.net) which are working lines vs the others you have listed which are all WG show lines.

I bought my first female GSD from Ray Reid 30 years ago and could not have been happier.


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah i know... Ive narrowed it down to http://www.waldhimmel.com/ and http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php I have been in contact with both via email and Ray said he will call me to talk about it, But i think a show line will be more suited for me but deciding is hard.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I too am looking for a breeder in the PNW. Can anyone comment on http://candlehillshepherds.com/?


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

Well unless something changes i have decided to buy from Ray Reid http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php I thank everyone for their recommendations, pms, and comments.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good luck to you!!! I think you will be happy.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratulations, and keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I sent you a PM, but don't know if it went through. I have also decided on Ray, and put a deposit on the U litter, which will be ready to bring home sometime in Oct. Are you planning on getting one soon? Male or Female?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK I'm going to quit recommending Ray or he will not have any pups available when I am ready!


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

Im getting a female in the U litter and i just sent the deposit


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

middle - will you be getting one soon? It would be great to keep in touch with other "Ray dogs"!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

MyThLoSt.....how exciting! Are you hoping for Black/Tan or Sable? Will you be doing anything like agility or Schuzhund? How about any of Ray's training classes?


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

probably a sable im actually hoping for a black/red or black/tan. did ray send you a pic of wega?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Not yet. I just emailed him some questions, and that was included. I saw him when I went and talked to Ray on Monday. He is beautiful and his temperament is wonderful! I wanted to take him home! He is Black/red. Hildy is Sable. I think I would like sable, because my last two shepherds were black/tan, but I would take anything if the temperament and drive is good for me. I'm glad Ray is choosing.... I would want to take them all home! How "drivey" are you wanting?


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

I may go and observe some classes. If I do and I get a chance to see Wega again I will take some pictures for you. I could kick myself for not clicking some Mon. I actually had my camera in the car but talked with Ray so much I never did it.


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah ray sent me a pic ill post it anyway though lol. I definintly want one with drive but i dont plan on doing Schuzhund so probably middle drive not low but not tohigh
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2774/57a8.jpg


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Uh oh....... sounds like we want the same puppy!!! How far do you live from Ray? I'm about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

Im about 4 hours...... i live in western washington


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Maybe we will have to set up a puppy play date some day and meet in the middle!


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you going to pick your pup up or have her shipped to you?


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

Im going to pick her up. It will be a long day of driving.... 4hrs each way...


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Would you mind if I kept in touch through PM's? I am afraid I might clog up the posts!! One more thing, did Ray give you the expected due date? He told me and I forgot. I do know there is another litter a week or two after the U litter so if the litter is lacking the right pup the wait won't be another three months or longer! I think the drive is going to be definately worth it!


----------



## mythlost (Jul 10, 2009)

He said they will probably be born sometime in the next couple weeks and can be picked up sometime in September, but he didnt give me anything definite. He said he will call me though next week. (and pms might be better lol)


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

ok....thanks and I will send you a PM if I hear anything more!


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

I made a comment on Candle Hill Shepherds under the thread titled that. Great Kennel, wonderful dogs. I can highly recommend them. My dog Auri ( picture in avatar) is from them and on their testimonials page. She's a SAR prodigy!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is beautiful too.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so glad this thread is here. I am moving to Washington next year and jumped onto this section just to look and this was one of the first threads. Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Kathy, I think she is gorgeous (and I'm not at all biased!)

I guess the thread title is "Idaho breeder" not Candle Hill Shepherds. 

Is there a way to modify or edit our posts?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm glad you guys were talking about Ray Reid! I had a long talk with him today and we will be getting one of his pups in the spring when my husband and I move to Washington. I am excited about it. He has some beautiful dogs. If you guys don't mind, the ones getting the U litter, please let me know how they are. I can't wait until we get our new baby!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: bcanniemiddle - will you be getting one soon? It would be great to keep in touch with other "Ray dogs"!


I'll be getting another when Barker the Elder dies. She's 14 + now. I don't know when that will be because she is still alert and happy but gimpy. My Ray dog died in February.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss in Feb. Middle. Jaggirl147, I will let you know how my U litter pup is, and will be sure to post pics!


----------

